# Altdorf gefallen



## Sethek (6. Oktober 2008)

Quelle: Dutzende im Netz, picken wir uns einfach mal http://www.massively.com/2008/10/01/altdor...-endgame-begun/
raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Sonntag Nacht wurde erstmalig auf einem Server die Stadt Altdorf erobert und zerstört.
Zwar ist mittlerweilen klar - das war nur möglich, weil bugs ausgenutzt wurden (zB eine auch für die Zerstörung funktionierende Hintertür der Reiklandfestung), trotzdem gibt es einem zu denken - auch auf diesem server (wie auf jedem anderen auch) gibt es ein Ungleichgewicht in der Fraktionsverteilung.

Offenkundig greifen die angekündigten Mittel nicht, die bei einer ungleichen Verteilung serverweit regulierend wirken sollen, oder sie tun es nur bedingt.

Soll man jetzt in Panik ausbrechen und das Abonnement canceln? Ich denke nicht - denn all das hat auch sein gutes: Fehler, die man in 100 Betas nicht findet, werden gefunden, an der balance wird noch gefeilt - insofern sind die ersten Stadtbelagerungen sicher auch eine "Lernerfahrung" - missbraucht Mythic da den Kunden als Versuchskaninchen? Kann man so sehen, aber ich für meinen Teil freu mich, drüber sagen zu können "Ich war dabei, damals am Anfang", wie mich das eben auch bei WoW freut.

Was mir allerdings Bauchgrimmen bereitet ist das, was ich im Vorfeld schon befürchtet habe - das Abweichen vom bewährten 3-Fraktionen-System aus DAoC hin zum 08/15-WoW-Modell führt dazu, daß eine serverinterne Regulierung (durch Absprachen schwächerer Fraktionen) nicht möglich ist. Insofern wrd man warten müssen, was Mythic unternimmt.

Vielleicht lässt sich ja der ein oder andere Zerstörer zur unterlegenen Seite locken? Wer weiß...überlegts euch - denn auf lange Sicht tragt ihr mit diesem einfachen Schritt dazu bei, das Spiel für alle interessanter zu gestalten, unabhängig von der Reaktion Mythics.

/over and out
Meine 2 Euro-Cent

Der Nörgler


----------



## Dentus (6. Oktober 2008)

Wahre Worte...welchen Spaß hat die Zerstörung, wenn sie immer und ohne große, spannende Gegenwehr gewinnt? Und was macht die Ordung, die stets nur verliert und keine Keeps halten oder erobern kann?

Balance der Fraktionen, bedeutet Spaß für alle!


----------



## acaddo (6. Oktober 2008)

erstmal abwarten , was kannste schon nach 2 wochen grossartiges sagen


----------



## epiphone2 (6. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist es egal ob Altdorf gefallen ist und ich spiel Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Die Unvermeidliche wird auch irgendwann mal erobert und das ist ja der Reiz des Spiels ich denke das auch genug Ordnung vorhanden sein wird um im Endgame für spannende Kämpfe zu sorgen. Ob jetzt paar Cracks mit no real life seit der Open Beta ihren Char bis zum erbrechen auf 40 gelevelt haben um Altdorf einzunehmen ist mir total Latte.

Auf kurz oder lang wird es genug 40er auf jeder Seite geben .Es ist kein wirklicher Sieg wenn man jetzt die lowis in Altdorf gemoscht hat, ich mein dann kann man ebenso stolz drauf sein nen ganzen Kindergarten vermöbelt zu haben.Ich für meinen Teil, werde das Spiel genießen und mich um den Wälzer kümmern für mich is das ne Menge Content und es mus ja auch nicht jeder Spaß daran haben jemand anderem überlegen zu sein und in Grund und Boden zu stampfen.

Kurz und knapp: Das Fraktionverhältniss wird sich über die Zeit einpegeln (allein schon wegen den Wartezeiten) und ich freu mich auf spannende, herausfordernde Kämpfe mit echten Gegnern und nicht einem unorganisierten zahlenmäßig und lvlmäßig unterlegenen Haufen. So was fällt für mich nicht unter den Begriff: Ehrenvoller Kampf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Svenamatic (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele auf Carrburg und da sind ca 2200 Ordler (Ordnung) und ca 2200 von der Zerstörung (wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
ist wohl prima ausgeglichen.

Was wohl absolute schlecht ausgeglichen ist, sind viele Klassen der Ordnung.
Allein im Tor Anrok könnte ich kotzen was das gekicke in die Lava angeht.

Die Heiler haben zu starke u.a. instand heals.
Und wenn ich da die Feuerheinis sehe, wo die DOTs mit über 800 Ticken, na dann gute nacht.
Von Eisenbrechen rede ich schon garnicht mehr da es schon vielen klar ist.
Ich freu mich schon wenn die klassen angeglichen werden, denn da wird die Ordnung heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genießt es ihr Ordler sollange es noch geht.
Wir reißen euch in Fetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Bone


----------



## Gorgamir (6. Oktober 2008)

Zwar ist das nicht das Thema hier: Aber die Heiler der Ordnung sind überhaupt nicht "overpowered".

Ich spiele einen Runenpriester, und der einzige richtige Instant heal, abgesehen von hots, den ich habe ist eine Moral fertigkeit. 


Schau doch mal bitte die Klassen der Zerstörung an rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sage nur doppel sprint vom chaos barbaren in Tor Anroc. Ich glaube weder die Ordnung noch die Zerstörung brauchen weinen. Die Fraktionen sind total ausgeglichen.


----------



## Dentus (6. Oktober 2008)

Svenamatic schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Carrburg und da sind ca 2200 Ordler (Ordnung) und ca 2200 von der Zerstörung (wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Totaler Schwachsinn mit der Klassenbalance. Meine Heals sind vollkommen in Ordnung...wenn eure Gruppe es nicht versteht die Heiler in den Fokus zu nehmen und du alleine auf einem Tank rumklopfst, ist es logisch das du die Heilung für "imba" hältst. Eure Heiler, haben übrigens die selben Heals mit anderem Namen...also passt es so oder so.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Fraktionen stehen sich in nichts nach, auch nicht in Tor Anroc.

Beide Seiten haben gleich viele Karrieren mit Knockbacks.

Was der Chaosbarbar auf der Zerstörungsseite kann ( Doppelsprint ), kann der Weiße Löwe auf der Ordnungsseite.


Sieg und Niederlage hängen vom Teamplay und der Rangverteilung ab.


----------



## Svenamatic (6. Oktober 2008)

Gorgamir schrieb:


> Zwar ist das nicht das Thema hier: Aber die Heiler der Ordnung sind überhaupt nicht "overpowered".
> 
> Ich spiele einen Runenpriester, und der einzige richtige Instant heal, abgesehen von hots, den ich habe ist eine Moral fertigkeit.
> 
> ...



Dann erklär mir mal bitte wie der Weiße Löwe es schafft troz des "doppel sprint" des Barbaren als erstes da zu sein. Rennt der über die Lava oder was?


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Oktober 2008)

Svenamatic schrieb:


> Die Heiler haben zu starke u.a. instand heals.
> Und wenn ich da die Feuerheinis sehe, wo die DOTs mit über 800 Ticken, na dann gute nacht.
> Von Eisenbrechen rede ich schon garnicht mehr da es schon vielen klar ist.
> Ich freu mich schon wenn die klassen angeglichen werden, denn da wird die Ordnung heulen
> ...



Käse zum Whine?   ( das wollte ich schon immer mal sagen )

Es stimmt noch netmal was du sagst.

Ich als Erzmagier habe rein theoretisch 2 Instantheals  ( einmal mit 5 Punkten in White Magic und Moral) .

Wenn ich Permanent Insta Healen würde, hätte ich nach 2-3 Heals keine AP mehr.

Es kommt dir vielleicht so vor, aber es ist nicht so.


----------



## pulla_man (6. Oktober 2008)

Svenamatic schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal bitte wie der Weiße Löwe es schafft troz des "doppel sprint" des Barbaren als erstes da zu sein. Rennt der über die Lava oder was?



jo, wurde aber gefixt


----------



## Svenamatic (6. Oktober 2008)

u.a. = unter anderem und nicht u.a. = nur instant heals.

Nicht nur lesen sondern auch verstehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (6. Oktober 2008)

Svenamatic schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Carrburg und da sind ca 2200 Ordler (Ordnung) und ca 2200 von der Zerstörung (wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Wo bitte hast Du die Zahlen her?Würd mich interessieren.....nen Census+ für Warhammer gibts doch noch nicht,oder?


Mfg


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Oktober 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Wo bitte hast Du die Zahlen her?Würd mich interessieren.....nen Census+ für Warhammer gibts doch noch nicht,oder?
> 
> 
> Mfg



Wo die Zahlen her sind würd ich auch gern wissen, aber ausgeglichen ist das Verhältnis schon auf dem Server, von meinem Gefühl aus.


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2008)

@ Altdorfraid:
Buguse bleibt Buguse. Mal schauen ob GOA konsequent dagegen vorgeht.


----------



## DeAm0n24 (6. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub hier her. Is aber nicht wirklich genau, da nicht jeder nen blasc client hat

Server-Übersicht


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (6. Oktober 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Wo die Zahlen her sind würd ich auch gern wissen, aber ausgeglichen ist das Verhältnis schon auf dem Server, von meinem Gefühl aus.



Bestimmt von hier http://wardata.buffed.de/server, aber ob diese representati sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgamir (6. Oktober 2008)

Die dort angegebenen Zahlen umfassen NICHT nur die Blasc user. : )


----------



## Graveman (6. Oktober 2008)

zur severübersicht.
http://wardata.buffed.de/server

und ich finde im moment aus RVR sicht das balancing gut gelungen. Es ist ein Teamspiel. Klar das ein stöffi schnell zerfetzt werden kann, aber dafür können die ordentlich schaden machen. Plattenträger im nahkampf sind ne qual soll ja auch so sein usw. 
Bin bisher zufrieden jede klasse hat vor und nachteile wende gut bist machste 2-3 leute platt wen dein team eingespielt ist mäht  man alles nieder wen beides nicht der fall ist liegt man halt oft im dreck ^^

mfg Graveman


----------



## DaMeep (6. Oktober 2008)

Svenamatic schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Carrburg und da sind ca 2200 Ordler (Ordnung) und ca 2200 von der Zerstörung (wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die klassen passen schon . 
Mir ist nur aufgefallen das die Ordnung meistens einfach mehr Heiler dabei hat als die Zerstörung . 
Dafür fehlts aber gene mal an Tanks . Einen Schwarzork mit Heiler bekommt man auch nicht kaputt ohne seinen heiler zu killen .
Nur die Feuerzauberer scheinen wirklich sehr stark zu sein , da bleibt aber noch abzuwarten wie das mit lvl 40 aussieht .


----------



## Karbal (6. Oktober 2008)

doch ein mehr oder minderverbugtes census addon gibt es für warhammer schon


----------



## Recc (6. Oktober 2008)

also ich könnte mir vorstellen das die buffed-server-dingens da richtig is ...
ich hab blasc zb nicht bin aber unter meiner gilde aufgeführt


----------



## Tuplow5156 (6. Oktober 2008)

Svenamatic schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal bitte wie der Weiße Löwe es schafft troz des "doppel sprint" des Barbaren als erstes da zu sein. Rennt der über die Lava oder was?



Witz des Jahrhunderts... 

Du beschwerst dich das die Ordnung zu stark sei?

Damit ich das mal klarstellen kann für alle unwissenden die NICHT auf Carroburg spielen. Tor Anroc verliert die Order zu 90%. Der White Lion kann zwar über die Lava springen, genauso wie der Marauder aber der ist immernoch ein ticken schneller da und zwar immer. Keine Sorge, falls ich nicht selbst anwesend bin berichtet mir das meine Gilde. Außerdem wurde der White Lion generft und kann seinen Sturmangriff nur noch nutzen wenn er einen Gegner im Target hat. Ist sowas beim Marauder auch passiert? Aber wenn wir mal beim Thema sind, schonmal einen Hexenkrieger im t4 bestaunen dürfen? Sie hauen innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden die Tanks weg, da kann doch auch etwas nicht stimmen oder? Das die Dots vom BW 800 Ticken ist logisch, wenn Sorceress sowas kann.

Naja so weit so gut. Das es unausgeglichen ist behaupten scheinbar beide Seiten. Was ich aber damit sagen möchte ist das alle Klassen die gleichen die gleichen Skills haben, nur andere Namen und andere Effekte. Ich möchte damit nur klarstellen das die Orderseite genausostark ist wie die Zerstörungsseite. Ich drücke das alles so aus weil ich denke das du es nicht andern verstehen wirst.

PS: Habe gehört das die Zerstörungsseite wesentlich mehr Spieler auf Carroburg aufweist, daher kannste ja mal sagen wie du auf dieses ausgeglichene kommst.


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2008)

Bugusing -> Ban

Ordnung muss sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (6. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bugusing -> Ban
> 
> Ordnung muss sein
> 
> ...



mehrere Hundert Leute bannen? xD voll dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> mehrere Hundert Leute bannen? xD voll dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Waren es nicht nur 30 - 40?


----------



## Black_Seraph (6. Oktober 2008)

DeAm0n24 schrieb:


> ich glaub hier her. Is aber nicht wirklich genau, da nicht jeder nen blasc client hat
> 
> Server-Übersicht



Also helmgart hat für Zerstöhrungsspieler wie mich Abends immer eine nette Warteschleife parat. Gestern Abend über 40 Minuten. Ich denke das schreckt schon ab dort weiterhin Zerstörung zu spielen. Könnte ich einen Free wechsel machen würde ich auch auf einen Server gehen bei dem das Verhältnis besser ist.
Mir persönlich geht es wie vielen anderen Spielern auch darum, dass ich Zerstörung einfach interessanter finde. Darum bin ich auch froh über jeder der Ordnung spielt und mir am Ende als Feind gegenübersteht.
Wir spielen zwar gegeneinander, aber auch dann spielt man immer irgendwie miteinander. Ohne Feinde kein Spiel.



Ist eigentlich mal jemanden aufgefallen, dass die dritte spalte von Links den Titel "Charaktäre" trägt? (Charakt--->Ä<---re)
Sicherlich orkisch für Charaktere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efara (6. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Quelle: Dutzende im Netz, picken wir uns einfach mal http://www.massively.com/2008/10/01/altdor...-endgame-begun/
> raus
> 
> 
> ...


man kann das auch als kriminelle energie bezeichnen,wenn hier gamer unter diesen voraussetzungen vorgehen.


----------



## Recc (6. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Waren es nicht nur 30 - 40?



tatsache oO das ja doof
mit 40 man die hauptstadt legen oO ... ich muss zugeben ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> tatsache oO das ja doof
> mit 40 man die hauptstadt legen oO ... ich muss zugeben ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, was aber nur mit Bugusing möglich war. Das relativiert das Ganze dann wieder.
Wenn ich jetzt schon seh, wie die Gegenwehr der Order allein im T3 ist, dann wird sich ein Hauptstadtraid auf HElmgart noch ein Weilchen hinziehen...


----------



## joekay (6. Oktober 2008)

Das einzige imbalancing ist, dass Order sehr viele Feuerzauberer und Heiler hat (zumindest Carroburg) und damit in vielen Szenarien im Vorteil ist aber dafür kann Mythic nichts. Im OpenRVR bedeutet dieser Vorteil bisher aber auch nicht viel.


----------



## Hefti (6. Oktober 2008)

Gar nichts ist zu stark, es hängt alles nur vom Teamplay ab. Sind die andern zu stark seid ihr zu schwach. Das ist ein abgedroschener Satz der aber leider zutrifft. Ich find die Diskussionen um die Klassen der Gegner total unsinnig.


----------



## seppix@seppix (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds relativ ausgeglichen (bin Ordnung) in manchen Gebieten hat die Ordnung die Kontrolle in anderen wiederum die Zerstörung und dann gibt es noch gebiete wo keiner die Kontrollen hat 
Ich spiele Helmgard und kann mit stolz behaupten unser Altorf ist nicht gefallen vorher fällt die Unsausweichliche (oder so weis net mehr wie die genau heist bin ja auch Ordnung für uns heißt sie einfach der Haufen aus Stein^^)


Auf ein frohes gemetzel


----------



## Skela (6. Oktober 2008)

Man braucht doch bloß auf die Serverauslastung zu schauen um zu wissen das es auf etlichen Servern keine Balance zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung gibt. Und es sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein das unter dem Strich im RvR die Seite die Oberhand gewinnen wird die mehr Leute hat. Sicher wird es irgendwo statistische Ausreißer geben, wo das mal umgekehrt sein wird, und da werden dann alle Fanboys hier drauf verweisen ...
Und die ganze Apelle an die Leute die schwächere Seite zu spielen etc. pp. - schenkt es Euch.
Die Masse der Spieler hat keinen Spaß daran das Opfer zu sein. Ich spiele doch nicht Ordnung damit die Zerstörung einen mehr hat den sie mal umhauen kann. Habe mittlerweile Chars auf 5 oder 6 Servern. Zerstörung ist nervig weil man dort längere Wartezeiten (Szenarien vor allem) hat, dafür dominiert man das RvR. Auf Ordnungsseite habe ich schon den ersten 15er den ich schlicht nicht mehr weiterspielen werde weil es keine einzige Burg mehr gibt wo ich mir die Rufbelohnungen abholen könnte - durch die Bank im Besitz der Zerstörung. 
Habe mir daraufhin mal von Altdorf aus die Endgegend angesehen. Alles ziemlich beeindruckend, kann mir vorstellen das da wirklich übelst spaßige Kämpfe stattfinden werden. Aber ich bin auch ziemlich sicher das am Ende die Zerstörung die Ordnung schlicht niederzergen wird (Ausnahmen gibt es immer). Und wenn erstmal xmal hintereinander die Zerstörung das so gemacht hat ist der Server am Ende. Denn bevor die Zerstörungsspieler wegen Langeweile angewandert sind, ist die Ordnung wegen Frust weg. Denn Frust vertreibt die Leute noch schneller als Langeweile. Denn wieviele beschweren sich wenn sie 500:0 gewinnen und wieviele wenn sie 500:0 verlieren? Wer ist schon gerne Opfer, noch dazu einfach weil er gegen mehr Leute antreten muß.


----------



## La Saint (6. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> ..., trotzdem gibt es einem zu denken - auch auf diesem server (wie auf jedem anderen auch) gibt es ein Ungleichgewicht in der Fraktionsverteilung.



Ein selbstverschuldetes Problem. Die Chars der Zerstörung sind einfach attraktiver. Und das sowohl im wörtlichen als auch im übertragenen Sinn. 

Am Wochenende habe ich mir als Neuanfänger in Warhammer einen Char bei der Ordnung erstellen wollen, und habe dann irgendwann frustiert aufgegeben. Die Hochelfen zum Beispiel. Der Gesichtsausdruck reicht von dumm bis bestenfalls arrogant. Ein ganz normales Gesicht war nicht dabei. Ok, da muss man halt durch, das Gesicht sieht man ja im Game nicht mehr so oft. Hoffentlich. Gelöscht habe ich den Char dann, als ich ihn laufen gesehen habe. So was von krankem Bewegungsablauf ist mir noch nicht vorgekommen.

Jetzt bin ich halt bei der Hor.., ich meine, bei der Zerstörung gelandet. Der Gesichtsausdruck eines Orcs ist irgendwie ziemlich egal. Dafür stimmt der Rest.

Gemessen an AoC ist Warhammer übrigens ein Wunder von Stabilität und Bugfreiheit. Zumindest soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen kann. Was ich damit sagen will ist, Eyecandy-Grafik macht noch lange kein gutes Spiel. Warhammer beweist das eindrucksvoll.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Dentus (6. Oktober 2008)

Skela schrieb:


> Man braucht doch bloß auf die Serverauslastung zu schauen um zu wissen das es auf etlichen Servern keine Balance zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung gibt. Und es sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein das unter dem Strich im RvR die Seite die Oberhand gewinnen wird die mehr Leute hat. Sicher wird es irgendwo statistische Ausreißer geben, wo das mal umgekehrt sein wird, und da werden dann alle Fanboys hier drauf verweisen ...
> Und die ganze Apelle an die Leute die schwächere Seite zu spielen etc. pp. - schenkt es Euch.
> Die Masse der Spieler hat keinen Spaß daran das Opfer zu sein. Ich spiele doch nicht Ordnung damit die Zerstörung einen mehr hat den sie mal umhauen kann. Habe mittlerweile Chars auf 5 oder 6 Servern. Zerstörung ist nervig weil man dort längere Wartezeiten (Szenarien vor allem) hat, dafür dominiert man das RvR. Auf Ordnungsseite habe ich schon den ersten 15er den ich schlicht nicht mehr weiterspielen werde weil es keine einzige Burg mehr gibt wo ich mir die Rufbelohnungen abholen könnte - durch die Bank im Besitz der Zerstörung.
> Habe mir daraufhin mal von Altdorf aus die Endgegend angesehen. Alles ziemlich beeindruckend, kann mir vorstellen das da wirklich übelst spaßige Kämpfe stattfinden werden. Aber ich bin auch ziemlich sicher das am Ende die Zerstörung die Ordnung schlicht niederzergen wird (Ausnahmen gibt es immer). Und wenn erstmal xmal hintereinander die Zerstörung das so gemacht hat ist der Server am Ende. Denn bevor die Zerstörungsspieler wegen Langeweile angewandert sind, ist die Ordnung wegen Frust weg. Denn Frust vertreibt die Leute noch schneller als Langeweile. Denn wieviele beschweren sich wenn sie 500:0 gewinnen und wieviele wenn sie 500:0 verlieren? Wer ist schon gerne Opfer, noch dazu einfach weil er gegen mehr Leute antreten muß.


Da ist vieles falsch. Du kannst Rufbelohnungen auch in Sigmars Hammer (Gildentaverne) kaufen, selbst wenn die Ordnung kein Keep hält. Dazu wird es wohl später so sein, das die schwächere Fraktion von NPC's unterstützt wird die alles andere als schwach sind. So einfach niederzergen ist da nicht, wenn zwischendrinne noch ein paar Champions rumhüpfen.


----------



## WarNuts (6. Oktober 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> also ich könnte mir vorstellen das die buffed-server-dingens da richtig is ...
> ich hab blasc zb nicht bin aber unter meiner gilde aufgeführt



Sind sie nicht.
Unsere Gilde gibts seit CE-Start und ist nicht verzeichnet. Also sind die Server-Listen nicht korrekt.


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2008)

500:0 lässt sich aber nicht durch die Anzahl der Leute begründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rufbelohnungen gibt es auch in einer Gildenhalle. Also wenn wirklich alle Keeps in der Hand der Gegenseite sind, kann man dahin ausweichen.
Ansonsten ists schon richtig: Momentan herrscht auf vielen Servern ein starkes Ungleichgewicht. Trotzdem kann man mit Organisation was im RvR reissen. Es muss nur schnell genug gehen, und schon hat man ein Keep eingenommen, und kann es deffen. Was auch in Unterzahl super möglich ist.

Aber Organisation ist für manche ja ein Fremdwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zergen und Soloplay ftw


----------



## Alsi (6. Oktober 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Witz des Jahrhunderts...
> 
> Du beschwerst dich das die Ordnung zu stark sei?
> 
> Damit ich das mal klarstellen kann für alle unwissenden die NICHT auf Carroburg spielen. Tor Anroc verliert die Order zu 90%.




Keine Ahnung wo oder wie du spielst aber wenn wir t3 spielen gewinnen wir zu 90%. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (6. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ein selbstverschuldetes Problem. Die Chars der Zerstörung sind einfach attraktiver. Und das sowohl im wörtlichen als auch im übertragenen Sinn.
> 
> Am Wochenende habe ich mir als Neuanfänger in Warhammer einen Char bei der Ordnung erstellen wollen, und habe dann irgendwann frustiert aufgegeben. Die Hochelfen zum Beispiel. Der Gesichtsausdruck reicht von dumm bis bestenfalls arrogant. Ein ganz normales Gesicht war nicht dabei. Ok, da muss man halt durch, das Gesicht sieht man ja im Game nicht mehr so oft. Hoffentlich. Gelöscht habe ich den Char dann, als ich ihn laufen gesehen habe. So was von krankem Bewegungsablauf ist mir noch nicht vorgekommen.
> 
> ...



"Jetzt bin ich halt bei der Hor.., ich meine, bei der Zerstörung gelandet." - allein schon für den satz gehörst du verprügelt ^^

ist alles auslegungsache ich find die ordnungs chars besser ....
außerdem haben dunkel/hoch elfen großteils identische gesichter /frisuren ...


----------



## DaMeep (6. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Da ist vieles falsch. Du kannst Rufbelohnungen auch in Sigmars Hammer (Gildentaverne) kaufen, selbst wenn die Ordnung kein Keep hält. Dazu wird es wohl später so sein, das die schwächere Fraktion von NPC's unterstützt wird die alles andere als schwach sind. So einfach niederzergen ist da nicht, wenn zwischendrinne noch ein paar Champions rumhüpfen.



Das wird der großen menge an gelegenheitsspielern ohne gilde aber auch keinen trost bringen . 
Einer Gilde beizutreten nur um sich ruf items besorgen zu können kann  nicht der sinn der sache sein . 

Es besteht auch die Gefahr das sich die Ordnung dann nurnoch in szenarien aufhält da hier die spielerzahlen immer ausgeglichen sind und die Keepschlachten meiden . 
Das muß sich aber noch zeigen . Die Gefahr besteht aber .


----------



## Arben (6. Oktober 2008)

WAR war und ist aber auf eine Gilde und Teamspiel ausgelegt, man  kann keine Rücksicht auf Leute nehmen die nur ab und an spielen. Ab und an ist auch eine Burg von der Seite der Gelegenheitsspieler besetzt, dann muss man halt zu diesem Zeitpunkt da vorbeischaun.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (6. Oktober 2008)

Svenamatic schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Carrburg und da sind ca 2200 Ordler (Ordnung) und ca 2200 von der Zerstörung (wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ATOMROFL

Klar, der Server ist soooo ausgeglichen das Destro mind. 20h am Tag sämtliche T3 Keeps hält und man bei jedem Versuch in irgendeiner Form zu normalsterblichen Zeiten nen Keepraid zu machen von ner 4fachen Übermacht überrannt wird.

Der Server ist vielleicht früh um 4 ausgeglichen, aber wer spielt da schon.


----------



## DaMeep (6. Oktober 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> WAR war und ist aber auf eine Gilde und Teamspiel ausgelegt, man  kann keine Rücksicht auf Leute nehmen die nur ab und an spielen. Ab und an ist auch eine Burg von der Seite der Gelegenheitsspieler besetzt, dann muss man halt zu diesem Zeitpunkt da vorbeischaun.



Das sehe ich anders WAR ist auf RvR ausgelegt nicht auf Gilde vs. Gilde . Das sieht man auch daran das kein Mensch in den Chat schreibt , da alle nur in ihren Gilden Chats und TS hocken . 
So stark wie jezt bei WAR ist mir das noch nie bei einem MMORPG aufgefallen , es entwickelt sich auch keine wirkliche Servergemeinschafft . 
Aber das soll hier nun nicht das thema sein .


----------



## Recc (6. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders WAR ist auf RvR ausgelegt nicht auf Gilde vs. Gilde . Das sieht man auch daran das kein Mensch in den Chat schreibt , da alle nur in ihren Gilden Chats und TS hocken .
> So stark wie jezt bei WAR ist mir das noch nie bei einem MMORPG aufgefallen , es entwickelt sich auch keine wirkliche Servergemeinschafft .
> Aber das soll hier nun nicht das thema sein .



nenn mal bitte ein beispiel für "servergemeinschaft" oO
versteh nicht ganz was du damit meinst .... sinnlos im worldchat spammen hat finde ich nichts mit eienr gemeinschaft zu tuen


----------



## deccpqcc (6. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Da ist vieles falsch. Du kannst Rufbelohnungen auch in Sigmars Hammer (Gildentaverne) kaufen, selbst wenn die Ordnung kein Keep hält. Dazu wird es wohl später so sein, das die schwächere Fraktion von NPC's unterstützt wird die alles andere als schwach sind. So einfach niederzergen ist da nicht, wenn zwischendrinne noch ein paar Champions rumhüpfen.


quelle ?


----------



## DaMeep (6. Oktober 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> nenn mal bitte ein beispiel für "servergemeinschaft" oO
> versteh nicht ganz was du damit meinst .... sinnlos im worldchat spammen hat finde ich nichts mit eienr gemeinschaft zu tuen



Ich hatte das bisher in jedem anderen spiel ausser WoW . 
Man kannte sich und hat auch gerne mal "sinnlos" im Worldchat gelabert . 
Und man hat sich auch so verabredet zu PvP Raids und anderen events . 
Das war zumindest zu meiner DAoC zeit so und auch bei AO und Everquest . 
Dieses abweisende klima kenne ich eigentlich nur von WoW und zusätzlich wird da im Worldchat gespammt , das ist richtig . Aber nicht das was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (6. Oktober 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> ATOMROFL
> 
> Klar, der Server ist soooo ausgeglichen das Destro mind. 20h am Tag sämtliche T3 Keeps hält und man bei jedem Versuch in irgendeiner Form zu normalsterblichen Zeiten nen Keepraid zu machen von ner 4fachen Übermacht überrannt wird.
> 
> Der Server ist vielleicht früh um 4 ausgeglichen, aber wer spielt da schon.



Order gibt einfach zu schnell auf... Da zerschlägt man 2 Kriegstrupps und schon ists nur mehr einer.


----------



## Recc (6. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Ich hatte das bisher in jedem anderen spiel ausser WoW .
> Man kannte sich und hat auch gerne mal "sinnlos" im Worldchat gelabert .
> Und man hat sich auch so verabredet zu PvP Raids und anderen events .
> Das war zumindest zu meiner DAoC zeit so und auch bei AO und Everquest .
> ...



also in meiner daoc zeit war da ehr ne gemeinschaft in der allianz (es gab keine welt chat...)
und DAS wird ja in war denke ich mal noch kommen ... da mach ich mir keine gedanken


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (6. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Order gibt einfach zu schnell auf... Da zerschlägt man 2 Kriegstrupps und schon ists nur mehr einer.



Was evtl. daran liegen könnte das mit 2 Warbands schon sämtliches Potential ausgeschöpft ist, normalerweise ist es schon wie Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen wenn es mal 1 volle Warband gibt


----------



## DaMeep (6. Oktober 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> also in meiner daoc zeit war da ehr ne gemeinschaft in der allianz (es gab keine welt chat...)
> und DAS wird ja in war denke ich mal noch kommen ... da mach ich mir keine gedanken



Generell hatte man aber eher das gefühl die spieler zu kennen . 
Blöd zu beschreiben da das je eher ein gefühl ist als irgendeine an fakten festzumachende tatsache . 
Aber zu der Zeit war ich ohnehin noch sehr viel aktiver bei solchen spielen . 
Mir ist nur gestern so aufgefallen das ich mich bei WAR noch mit niemandem unterhalten habe , das fand ich nach 2 wochen spielzeit schon eigenartig . 
Das ist bei mir auch der normale weg eine Gilde zu finden . Man trifft nette leute und tritt dann evtl. auch dieser Gilde bei .


----------



## Recc (6. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Generell hatte man aber eher das gefühl die spieler zu kennen .
> Blöd zu beschreiben da das je eher ein gefühl ist als irgendeine an fakten festzumachende tatsache .
> Aber zu der Zeit war ich ohnehin noch sehr viel aktiver bei solchen spielen .
> Mir ist nur gestern so aufgefallen das ich mich bei WAR noch mit niemandem unterhalten habe , das fand ich nach 2 wochen spielzeit schon eigenartig .
> Das ist bei mir auch der normale weg eine Gilde zu finden . Man trifft nette leute und tritt dann evtl. auch dieser Gilde bei .



dann solltest du dir aber lieber mal an die eigene nase fassen als die community dafür verantwortlich zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (6. Oktober 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Was evtl. daran liegen könnte das mit 2 Warbands schon sämtliches Potential ausgeschöpft ist, normalerweise ist es schon wie Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen wenn es mal 1 volle Warband gibt



Mit 2 Warbands ist das Potential nie und nimmer ausgeschöpft. Organisiert euch besser! Man braucht keine Überzahl um siegreich zu sein.

War übrigens bei der Burgbelagerung auf Carroburg im Elfengebiet als Verteidiger dabei. Order stand mit mind. 1 Kriegstrupp unten in der Burg und als einzige haben sich 2 oder 3 Tanks hochgewagt. Vom Bodenfegen im Vorraum der Burg fällt kein Burgherr. 

Und dann wars die Überzahl...


----------



## Orixas (6. Oktober 2008)

ich muss sagen ich ab vorher auf bolgasgrad gespielt , hab mein chaosbarbar bis auf 18 geprügelt udn auch aktiv rvr gespielt , udn ich muss sagen meist war chaos im vorteil allerdigns hab ich dann den server gewechselt, weil die spieler die da rumliefen einfahc nur assig waren udn es sind und kranke namen haben .....
1, würfel auf beute auf der dicki  udn fett chaos und chaosbarbar dransteht , und nciht einer sondenr alle im kriegstrupp, das sidn dan 6 von 7 udn nein es war kein reparierbares udn ja es ist mehrmals vorgefallen
2. null hilfe im bg/rvr quest oder sosnt wo 4 spieler warten bis du  umgibst um dan ndie volle erfahrung doer was wieß ich für dne spieler zu kriegen udn dann wiederbeleb ist auch net drin..., 5 mann renenn an dir vorbei udn du schreist sogar um hilfe weil bedrängt von 3 moibs , was ist eifnahc weiter gehts, schreisbt die an wieso sie den net geholfen haben , verpiss dich du ****** ist dann noch net ....
3. namen a la pizzabote hoden usw. 

Insofern bin ich jetzt auf nuln, nich so vie llos aber die die da sidn sidn wenigstens nett
also mir ist die unausglcihenheit liebner als mit leutne zu spielen die sich nicht benehmen können, weil gegen ersters kann man was machen ....


----------



## Druv (6. Oktober 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> ich muss sagen ich ab vorher auf bolgasgrad gespielt , hab mein chaosbarbar bis auf 18 geprügelt udn auch aktiv rvr gespielt , udn ich muss sagen meist war chaos im vorteil allerdigns hab ich dann den server gewechselt, weil die spieler die da rumliefen einfahc nur assig waren udn es sind und kranke namen haben .....
> 1, würfel auf beute auf der dicki  udn fett chaos und chaosbarbar dransteht , und nciht einer sondenr alle im kriegstrupp, das sidn dan 6 von 7 udn nein es war kein reparierbares udn ja es ist mehrmals vorgefallen
> 2. null hilfe im bg/rvr quest oder sosnt wo 4 spieler warten bis du  umgibst um dan ndie volle erfahrung doer was wieß ich für dne spieler zu kriegen udn dann wiederbeleb ist auch net drin..., 5 mann renenn an dir vorbei udn du schreist sogar um hilfe weil bedrängt von 3 moibs , was ist eifnahc weiter gehts, schreisbt die an wieso sie den net geholfen haben , verpiss dich du ****** ist dann noch net ....
> 3. namen a la pizzabote hoden usw.
> ...



namens- und regel verstöße (auch beleidigungen) kann man melden auch wenn son ein ticket dann schonmal 2 tage wartezeit hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


helft alle mit solchen leuten das leben in WAR nicht schön zu machen! das "helfen" ist dann noch ne andere sache


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (6. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Mit 2 Warbands ist das Potential nie und nimmer ausgeschöpft. Organisiert euch besser! Man braucht keine Überzahl um siegreich zu sein.
> 
> War übrigens bei der Burgbelagerung auf Carroburg im Elfengebiet als Verteidiger dabei. Order stand mit mind. 1 Kriegstrupp unten in der Burg und als einzige haben sich 2 oder 3 Tanks hochgewagt. Vom Bodenfegen im Vorraum der Burg fällt kein Burgherr.
> 
> Und dann wars die Überzahl...



Da gibts nix zu organisieren. Es spielt halt kaum jemand rvr, den meisten ist es völlig wurscht ob da grad ne burg fällt oder der feind alles besitzt. hauptsache sie können in ruhe questen oder eben afk rumstehen bis szenario aufgeht.

Die Anzahl derer die RvR spielen ist extrem klein, da kannste schon purzelbäume vor freude schlagen wenn du überhaupt man ne wb im rvr gebiet siehst.

Und versuch mal mit so ein paar Leuten ne Übermacht von mind. 2:1 aus nem Keep zu vertreiben, da muss der gegner sich wirklich extrem dumm anstellen.


----------



## joekay (6. Oktober 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Da gibts nix zu organisieren. Es spielt halt kaum jemand rvr, den meisten ist es völlig wurscht ob da grad ne burg fällt oder der feind alles besitzt. hauptsache sie können in ruhe questen oder eben afk rumstehen bis szenario aufgeht.
> 
> Die Anzahl derer die RvR spielen ist extrem klein, da kannste schon purzelbäume vor freude schlagen wenn du überhaupt man ne wb im rvr gebiet siehst.



Könnte sein aber spätestens mit 40 werden diejenigen RVR machen müssen, wenn sie WAR spielen wollen. Sonst gibts Altdorf nur mehr als Stufe 1 Stadt.


----------



## Ebon (6. Oktober 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Da gibts nix zu organisieren. Es spielt halt kaum jemand rvr, den meisten ist es völlig wurscht ob da grad ne burg fällt oder der feind alles besitzt. hauptsache sie können in ruhe questen oder eben afk rumstehen bis szenario aufgeht.
> 
> Die Anzahl derer die RvR spielen ist extrem klein, da kannste schon purzelbäume vor freude schlagen wenn du überhaupt man ne wb im rvr gebiet siehst.
> 
> Und versuch mal mit so ein paar Leuten ne Übermacht von mind. 2:1 aus nem Keep zu vertreiben, da muss der gegner sich wirklich extrem dumm anstellen.



Ist wie immer unterschiedlich! Letztens nen ganzen Kreigstrupp voll bekommen ... 
Erst Ansturm auf die Burg ... die Tore vielen
...zweite Angriff, als wir den Innenhof und den Vorraum genommen hatten, kam die Verstärkung der Ordnung und brach uns das Genick.

Nach aufruf zum Sammeln nächste Sturm, Burg viel, dennoch würde heftig um sie gezankt! Das ganze Spielchen hat über 2-3 Stunden benötigt und da waren einiges an Spielern beteiligt. War richtig Funny. Wenn auch mal mehr Leute das Maul aufbekommen Ingame und ansagen was wann wo kommt, hat man gute Karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da bleibt nur eins *Waaagh!* Ich war auch dabei (im Sinne des TE) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashbury (6. Oktober 2008)

Kann dazu nur sagen auf Huss siehts auch ab und zu düster aus....

Ganze Karte rot und man denkt..."ach du meine Fresse", da hat man gleich lsut den Bildschrim vollzukotzen.
Gott sei dank haben wir dort einen Channel für alle mögliche Organiesations fragen. Dort würd alles besprochen deff und angriff so kann man schon ne menge leute erreichen. Das hat glaube ich auch nur die Ordnungsseite bei uns auf Huss. Also Ordnung kann schon mit Organiesation punkten. Gestern sogar hälfte alle Burgen eingenommen. Mag sein das es später ausgeglichen sein würd für mich ist es jetzt schon ausgegliche.....Klasse statt Masse, QUalität statt Quantität, David gegen Goliath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keine Sorge, schon heute kickt die Ordnung der Zerstörung inn Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakeshi (6. Oktober 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> dann solltest du dir aber lieber mal an die eigene nase fassen als die community dafür verantwortlich zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sinnlos
man wird ignoriert, selbst wenn man sie persönlich anschreibt

hab mich bisher nur mti 3 leuten länge runterhalten


----------



## Conaan (6. Oktober 2008)

Kakeshi schrieb:


> sinnlos
> man wird ignoriert, selbst wenn man sie persönlich anschreibt
> 
> hab mich bisher nur mti 3 leuten länge runterhalten






da kan ich nur zustimmen ist echt schlimm sie behandlen dich wie inen stück drekc si ignoriren dich einfach


----------



## antileet (7. Oktober 2008)

DeAm0n24 schrieb:


> ich glaub hier her. Is aber nicht wirklich genau, da nicht jeder nen blasc client hat
> 
> Server-Übersicht


rofl... guckt euch mal an wie unausgeglichen Galrauch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verun (7. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Quelle: Dutzende im Netz, picken wir uns einfach mal http://www.massively.com/2008/10/01/altdor...-endgame-begun/
> raus
> 
> 
> ...




Order unterliegt im Open RvR, weil es einfach weniger Spieler sind. In BG's gewinenn sie (zumeist auf meinem Server) ab T3 fast immer, da sie weit mehr Heiler haben und durch das ewige Gewinnen viel schneller leveln.
Als ich anfangs vor der Wahl stand, welche Fraktion ich spiele, kam Order nur deswegen nicht in Frage, weil mir die ganze Order-Atmosphäre samt Klassen nicht gefällt.
Trotz alledem glaube ich nicht, daß es auf meinem Server momentan möglich währe, Altdorf erfolgreich zu raiden, da die Abwehr, gerade durch die vielen Heiler auch extrem stark ist.


----------



## Iodun (7. Oktober 2008)

ich sehe hier keinen diskussionsgrund da es amtlich ist das buguser die stadt genommen haben. buguser= weiche penner !!!! bugus gehören gebannt!


----------



## Harrlekin (7. Oktober 2008)

Fand das in-unterzahl-sein in DAoC schon nicht schlimm.
Ist mal was anderes, wenn man sich richtig wehren muß, zumal das den zusammenhalt deutlich fördert bei der kleineren Fraktion.
Anders ist es natürlich, wenn man nicht mehr aus der Tür kommt, weil gerade die Gegnerfraktion den Campingstuhl platziert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (7. Oktober 2008)

Harrlekin schrieb:


> Fand das in-unterzahl-sein in DAoC schon nicht schlimm.
> Ist mal was anderes, wenn man sich richtig wehren muß, zumal das den zusammenhalt deutlich fördert bei der kleineren Fraktion.
> Anders ist es natürlich, wenn man nicht mehr aus der Tür kommt, weil gerade die Gegnerfraktion den Campingstuhl platziert hat
> 
> ...



Das ist mal ne aussage dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. Oktober 2008)

Man muss sich nur genug organisieren auf dem Server. Am Sonntag haben wir genug Leute zusammen bekommen, um den Reikwald, und somit Altdorf zu beschützen und dann noch einen Gegenangriff auf die T3 Burgen im Imperiumsgebiet und die T4 Burgen bei den Elfen zu holen.
Gestern haben wir es sogar geschafft, unsere frisch eingenommene Burg in Avelorn zu deffen. Wurd dann aber nach einer Stunde zuviel. Hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht die Destros vor dem Keep zu zählen, aber es waren genug, um den Burgherren innerhalb von 5-10 Sekunden zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz und Knapp. Wenn man eine gut funktionierende Gilde oder sogar Allianz hat, und zudem noch genug Leute beim Questen aufgabeln kann macht das ganze richtig viel spaß, egal ob jetzt beim Angriff oder in der Defense. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

